# Any Supplier to Morocco ?



## YArt (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello I'm from Morocco and there is no sub forum for Africa  
Is there any supplier?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
What type of tshirts do you want?


----------



## YArt (Nov 5, 2016)

I want a simple light colored tshirts for sublimation 
or with long sleeves but the tee center works for sublimation


----------

